# E3 To be Cancelled.



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2006)

Apparently looks like there won't be anymore E3s if you've read the news.


----------



## TORA (Jul 31, 2006)

Link for proof, please?


----------



## Span_Wolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Not quite..



> Entertainment Software Association Announces Evolution of E3Expo for 2007
> Monday July 31, 1:46 pm ET
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--July 31, 2006--To better address the needs of today's global computer and video game industry, the 2007 Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3Expo) is evolving into a more intimate event focused on targeted, personalized meetings and activities, the Entertainment Software Association (ESA) announced today.
> ...



As a regular attende I can undestand and as a journalist I can apreciate the sentiment behind this.  The show had been turning progressively more into a circus instead of a place where I got work done.  While I liked the crazy atmosphere I think I'll enjoy a smaller intimate expo as well.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with Mr. Spaniard here.

More stuff will get done there and less geek-festing.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 1, 2006)

When you stop and relize that the Gaming Industry is equal to bigger than the Movie Industry, it makes sense.


----------



## verix (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:  E3 To be Cancelled.*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> When you stop and relize that the Gaming Industry is equal to bigger than the Movie Industry, it makes sense.



gaming >&= movies?

D:


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 1, 2006)

Apparently so.
And this kind of backs that up. You don't see Movies having a big preview Geekfest every year.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Apparently so.
> And this kind of backs that up. You don't see Movies having a big preview Geekfest every year.


Videogame industry is second only to porn, then again what isn't..


----------



## Rouge2 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's not exactly the death of E3, it's just most of the Major Game Makers won't be participating and E3 '06 costed more than any other E3 because of that fine Sony had to pay.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> It's not exactly the death of E3, it's just most of the Major Game Makers won't be participating and E3 '06 costed more than any other E3 because of that fine Sony had to pay.


Fine?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE:  E3 To be Cancelled.*



			
				Rouge2 said:
			
		

> It's not exactly the death of E3, it's just most of the Major Game Makers won't be participating and E3 '06 costed more than any other E3 because of that fine Sony had to pay.



I don't think that would've contributed to the cost of E3 overall.  What fine do you mean anyway?

And no, I believe that major developers will continue to go to E3 because they will be able to get more done in the more intimate setting.  It's also alot better for smaller third party developers who are trying to make it big, less money for them to get there and more time to talk about their stuff and show it off.


----------



## Jenico_Kenesai (Aug 2, 2006)

Span_Wolf said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony tried to copyright the whole "vibrating controller" idea so none of the other consoles could have them. and well, the guy that made it got pissed off more than hell and sued like crazy.


----------



## Rouge2 (Aug 2, 2006)

A fine because they were too loud.

Does anybody know what Nintendo announced about E3?


----------



## Jenico_Kenesai (Aug 2, 2006)

That too... XD

Here's also some more in depth info.
http://www.joystiq.com/2006/07/31/e3-killed-reborn-as-new-e3expo/


----------



## Rouge2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nintendo was the first to pull out.


----------



## Pinkuh (Aug 3, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Nintendo was the first to pull out.



Proof?

Concidering that sony practicaly owns E3 I would say they were the first to pull out. I don't have proof of this, but on the record, I did go to this years E3, and people were seriously less intrested in Sony's product by the end of E3 then they were at the start.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 3, 2006)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that anyone 'pulled out'.  The committee in charge of E3, to my knowledge, wanted to change it and make it more private.


----------



## Pinkuh (Aug 3, 2006)

the Committee incharge of E3 = Under sony's pay


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 3, 2006)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> the Committee incharge of E3 = Under sony's pay



Either way though, they're still having E3 so that doesn't mean they pulled out.

It's just become something new, to better reflect the needs of the industry.  E3 grew into a collosal geekfest, more about wowing the audience at hand than really focusing on the electronics and software in development.  Instead of saying they pulled out, which they didn't since this event is still very alive and they're still very involved, they decided to evolve the expo into something that could truly be more beneficial.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Aug 3, 2006)

Jenico_Kenesai said:
			
		

> Span_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't a fine, that was a 280 million dollar lawsuit.


			
				Rouge2 said:
			
		

> A fine because they were too loud.
> 
> Does anybody know what Nintendo announced about E3?


Oh I had not heard that, though I do remember they tried to fine NCsoft for being too loud because Sega taddled on them.  The president of NCsoft came on stage and held out his wallet challenging them to take the money from him.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 3, 2006)

Span_Wolf said:
			
		

> Oh I had not heard that, though I do remember they tried to fine NCsoft for being too loud because Sega taddled on them.  The president of NCsoft came on stage and held out his wallet challenging them to take the money from him.



And it's things like that which caused E3 to get out of hand.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Aug 3, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Span_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NCsoft had inward facing speaker systems as well as decibel meters to make sure that didn't happen.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 3, 2006)

I still see as more of a growing up thing for Gaming.


----------



## Pinkuh (Aug 3, 2006)

NC softs dancers I thought were girls at first... long haired men confusing me into thinking they were girls @_@

That and they were dancing with those hoolahoops... crazy crazy


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 10, 2006)

Span_Wolf said:
			
		

> Not quite..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Catch...

E3 will become far more expensive to attend and attendance will be limited to "important" members, business partners and large media outlets, especially if they drastically cut down on the demo aspect of the expo.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 10, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> Span_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't be more expensive to attend.  It will just become restricted to certain parties.  Now, retail workers at Gamestop or whatnot will not be getting access to E3 passes.

Having it restricted to only include "important" people is good in my book.  If people want to know what's going on, they always have the internet and the developer's blogs.

I would also be happy if they cut down on the demos present at E3.  It takes alot of time out of game development to make a stand-alone demo for E3, not to mention alot of money.  The change of E3 is all around better, in my opinion.  Now E3 is for the industry, gamers can find something else to do if they want.


----------



## Foxby (Aug 14, 2006)

According to several people (webcomic artists who enjoy gaming; several gaming mags), E3 was 'cancelled', then revived and changed to the 'E3 Expo'.  So now it's the "Electronic Entertainment Expo *Expo".*  Stupid, isn't it?  I'm not completely sure if this is true, however.

In related news, it took 537 Febreze bottles to get the stench out of E3 once all the sweaty fanboys had left.  Ewww.


----------



## TORA (Aug 14, 2006)

E^4?


----------

